# Let's discuss why the world media does not relentlessly attack China for THE global WARMING.



## Theowl32 (Jul 22, 2019)

Why do we suppose that is. Come on libs. Give us your very best guess.

All of them have broken out their laminated race cards.....jaws tightened. Teeth gnashing.....

RACIST!!!!!! 

Now, let's discuss why the world media does not attack China or India for THE global WARMING. 

Why China Still Isn't Winning its War on Pollution

Seems that TRRRUUUUUMP was right (again) about China and that "Paris Accord" that was obviously designed as yet another globalist policy to take down western free markets (specifically the United States.)

China's rising emissions prove Trump right on Paris Agreement


Liberals are so fucking pathetic. As much as they collectively hate Trump and his supporters, trust this.

I despise them that much more.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Because any enemy of Trump--real or perceived--is a friend of the left.


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> Why do we suppose that is. Come on libs. Give us your very best guess.


Um, that's a tough one all right.

_The countries with the largest cumulative CO2 emissions since 1750

Ranking as of the start of 2019:

1) US – 397GtCO2
2) CN – 214Gt
3) fmr USSR – 180
4) DE – 90
5) UK – 77
6) JP – 58
7) IN – 51
8) FR – 37
9) CA – 32
10) PL – 27
https://www.vox.com_​Interesting graphic here that you'll want to ignore...

Carbon Brief on Twitter​


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 23, 2019)

China is the real enemy in more ways than one.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 23, 2019)

cnm said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we suppose that is. Come on libs. Give us your very best guess.
> ...


You can show us the lab work linking these CO2 increases to temperature??


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> You can show us the lab work linking these CO2 increases to temperature??


It's right under the black hole lab work, you unbelievably cretinous cretin.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 23, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> Why do we suppose that is. Come on libs. Give us your very best guess.
> 
> All of them have broken out their laminated race cards.....jaws tightened. Teeth gnashing.....
> 
> ...



If Trump didn’t make racist comments, he wouldn’t be called a racist.  If Klan members didn’t show up at right wing rallies, you guys wouldn’t be associated so closely with the Klan.  If Neo-Nazis didn’t show up at right wing rallies, you guys wouldn’t be associated with them.  

It has nothing to do with liberals…it has everything to do with your message.

As for China….I also am unaware of who won the Chinese cricket championship.  I guess the media is anti-cricket?


----------



## sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

~S~


----------



## harmonica (Jul 23, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we suppose that is. Come on libs. Give us your very best guess.
> ...


but he's never made racist comments
sorry


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2019)

sparky said:


>


What, is that supposed to show CO2 emissions?


----------



## sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

cnm said:


> What, is that supposed to show CO2 emissions?



dunno cnm

maybe they;re really just _globalist _emissions?

~S~


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jul 23, 2019)

Until the Climate Change Community holds China, Russia and the rest of the world accountable with the same piss and vigor with which they hold US, it is a waste for the US to consider any bullshit Accord Agreements. To date, the only impact these things have had have been to restrain / hinder the US economy.


----------



## sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> Until the Climate Change Community holds China, Russia and the rest of the world accountable with the same piss and vigor with which they hold US, it is a waste for the US to consider any bullshit Accord Agreements. To date, the only impact these things have had have been to restrain / hinder the US economy.



didn't get the memo _again_?....
China Meets 2020 Carbon Target Three Years Ahead of Schedule | UNFCCC

~S~


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jul 23, 2019)

sparky said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Until the Climate Change Community holds China, Russia and the rest of the world accountable with the same piss and vigor with which they hold US, it is a waste for the US to consider any bullshit Accord Agreements. To date, the only impact these things have had have been to restrain / hinder the US economy.
> ...



UN propaganda memo? What kind of bullshit goals and thresholds were those? Let’s see how well China complies now that they don’t have the tariff advantage they did previously.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2019)

Those people are "diverse" so they can pollute the planet as much as they like. "diverse" pollution is magically different than "white" pollution see...especially "white, American" pollution, especially "White, American Christian Republican" pollution.


----------



## wamose (Jul 23, 2019)

A US company outsources production to China where labor is dirt cheap and they have no environmental laws. So they stole our jobs, polluted their host country and now they want the US to pay to clean it up. Eff off. The company who moved there should have to pay to clean up their own mess. Maybe that would serve as a deterrent to outsourcing. As far as the media goes, they will never go against anything their globalist advertisers want. Trump is right again. Free trade is a rigged system and the global accord is corporate welfare. Viva Trump


----------



## sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> What kind of bullshit goals and thresholds were those?



The goals the whole world singed onto, 'cept TRump

~S~


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2019)

sparky said:


> maybe they;re really just _globalist _emissions?


No, particulate emissions.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jul 23, 2019)

sparky said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of bullshit goals and thresholds were those?
> ...



Again, bullshit goals. But hey, you keep putting the whole world first.  I will stick with US first. The whole world is envious of US and feels they collectively have the moral authority to judge us. The UN is a proven corrupt organization intent on restraining the US.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 23, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we suppose that is. Come on libs. Give us your very best guess.
> ...


Trump doesn't make racist comments, you just take them that way because you see race in every comment. And who crashes a party is not always the responsibility of the party maker. Besides you guys got the Black Panther, Antifa, and the BMP.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jul 23, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> Why do we suppose that is. Come on libs. Give us your very best guess.
> 
> All of them have broken out their laminated race cards.....jaws tightened. Teeth gnashing.....
> 
> ...


Well Trump is an idiot, but he is certainly right about one thing. China is our real enemy. Anything and every thing should be on the table when dealing with China. It is to bad the American consumer does not help deal with China and stop buying it's prducts. I wish Trump would stop with his immigration scare and point the fear where it should be which is containing China, they are the real threat to globe.What ever wins elections I guess. We as Americans like to point blame any where but our selves but we are greatly responsible for Chinas rise. OUr thirst for cheap peice of shit Chinese goods has allowed the economy to boom and robbed us of quality products and jobs. In a free market system the governemnet can not completely control this, the consumer does. If Americans would some how remember that quality products and the jobs that come with them are better for us in the long term we would all be better off. We could also greatly reduce pollution by buying products that last instead of the cheap shit we buy now that are junk inside of six months. It would be nice if real consevative values would return like saving for a rainy day, pride in building quality products, supporting your neighbors jobs instead of jobs over sees and punishing buisnesses that locate over seas. When these values existed in the Americans minds we did not need to add laws to protect our interest a sense of community did it for us. Our so called leaders have divided us against each other so they can keep doing what ever it takes to keep their jobs and enrich themselves, it is about time we quit letting them do that and remember we are all Americans and work together.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 23, 2019)

China isn't held to account for their pollution because they make cheap stuff.

That's it.


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2019)

CrazedScotsman said:


> China isn't held to account for their pollution


How is that?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2019)

cnm said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we suppose that is. Come on libs. Give us your very best guess.
> ...


Nice deceptive chart,,,no info on current emissions,,,,,
List of countries by carbon dioxide emissions - Wikipedia


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2019)

Driving China's CO2 emissions is the nation's massive coal production. China's generation of electricity from coal has dropped slightly from 75% in 1992 to 70% in 2015. Still, overall coal production has tripled since 2000 to nearly 4,000 million metric tons – approximately half of all global coal production. These countries produce the most CO2 emissions


----------



## Picaro (Jul 26, 2019)

India is also a major coal user. Coal is over 40% of world energy use, holding steady for a couple of decades now, despite big increases in energy production. But since Red China is not only a left wing police state, and largely Asian, which make's it 'racist n stuff' to criticize them for anything, and also Wall Street's new Best Friend Forever, and a country the 'Globalists' want to replace the U.S. as the world hegemon with, its labor racketeering is too lucrative to risk losing for corporations, both the scumbag Left and the 'free market' Right love the place, so they shill for the vermin no end.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 26, 2019)

cnm said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > You can show us the lab work linking these CO2 increases to temperature??
> ...



So, the answer is no you can't. We already knew that.


----------



## cnm (Jul 26, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Nice deceptive chart,,,no info on current emissions,,,,,


If you want to take no responsibility for past actions no one is the least surprised.


----------



## cnm (Jul 26, 2019)

Picaro said:


> So, the answer is no you can't. We already knew that.


So do you deny black holes because no experiments have been done on them? Because if you don't you're talking denier bullshit.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 26, 2019)

cnm said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > So, the answer is no you can't. We already knew that.
> ...



Yes, we know you can't produce a shred of credible evidence. Like I said we know that already. You don't know squat about science, so quit pretending you do.


----------



## cnm (Jul 26, 2019)

Dodges the question about selectively accepting scientific consensus not based on lab experiments. What a surprise. Probably Texan.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 26, 2019)

cnm said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Nice deceptive chart,,,no info on current emissions,,,,,
> ...


Your chart is laughable eco drivel.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 26, 2019)

cnm said:


> Dodges the question about selectively accepting scientific consensus not based on lab experiments. What a surprise. Probably Texan.



So you're saying you caan't come up with any credible science? We already agreed on that. You're probably a dumbass parrot.


----------

